# what is meant by star engine



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

have recently bought an engine techumseh HH120 has durlock rod bolts ,cast iron cylinder,cast iron rod ,and ball bearings for longer engine life has four stars on blower housing is (green in color) and runs very well. for the 10 bucks i paid ,no smoke at all however it has a large pully and ya need to wind a string around this and yank ,is there a model that i could find with a recoil starting system ,otherwise it will start first pull ,came off an old shot snowblower i junked that,, was all beat up.gonna make a homemade any thing goes puller out of it thanks for sharing knolwledge with me timbo


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

you have an wind up motor, the old ones, if you want to replace it i dont believe you can, but you can always try and take the bolt off the shaft, and take off the cup thing and replace it (if ya can) with a starter clutch, and buy a recoil starter that fits the starter clutch. any Qs just reply back


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

and no you probably cant find another model like that..


----------

